# Group Builds - a revision maybe ?



## Airframes (Nov 20, 2011)

It's been some time since the listings for forthcoming Group Builds were posted, and there have been a number of suggestions since then.
With members leaving, changing, life getting in the way etc, I wonder if perhaps a revision of the listing might be a good idea?
There have been a number of interesting suggestions over the last few months, ranging from seaplanes, to the 'what if', the latter, if outlined properly, could be particularly interesting. 
I'm not suggesting that those GBs already scheduled should be 'scrapped', but if members have any thoughts about future, and different, GBs, then maybe some comments would give some ideas and opinions.
Let's hear your thoughts chaps !


----------



## Njaco (Nov 20, 2011)

I've been trying to gear myself up to join another but honestly don't know what GBs are next. Plus I'm kinda partial to LW related stuff so just waiting.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, there were 3 GB's I missed out on that I would have loved to join but they were just before my time here - MTO, Pacific, and Defenders of the Reich. Not suggesting we do them again though, as there must be lots of themes we could still do. It crossed my mind to maybe consider more campaign type GB's. Maybe Battle of France, Invasion of Italy, or some of the PTO island hopping campaigns Or perhaps 6 month "timebased" themes like Sept 39 to March 40, April 40 to Sept 40, etc.... Just a thought.


----------



## DBII (Nov 21, 2011)

A GB form that model that I bought but just have not had time to build.... I would like a WWI build or maybe Between the War planes. 

DBII


----------



## imalko (Nov 21, 2011)

We have some great upcoming group builds on our current list which I'm really looking forward to, so I wouldn't change anything for now. Especially considering the effort invested in compiling our current GB list. As for some future suggestions, I like Andy's idea about time based themes (maybe it would be better to cover 1 year intervals instead of 6 months). Also, another possibility could be "Battle for Reich GB", something along the lines of our first ever GB ("Defense of the Reich"), but with both German and Allied aircraft included. If we would like to step out of the WW2 time frame there's "what if" theme, "Helicopters GB", "Spanish Civil War GB", "Korean War GB", "Vietnam War GB", "Airliners All Eras"... 

You know, we could even have "Completing unfinished models from previous group builds GB"...


----------



## imalko (Nov 21, 2011)

DBII said:


> I would like a WWI build or maybe Between the War planes.
> 
> DBII



I believe we have this one covered with current GB list.


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a sugestion, how about one a build of the lesser powers?

I'm doing a fench build on my site, how about one for the italian air force?


----------



## woljags (Nov 21, 2011)

an interwar build would be fine with me Terry,or maybe something along my avro development thread where members can build any model that has a direct link to whatever members choose,ie spitfire all marks ,seafire ,seafang,spiteful etc


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 21, 2011)

The can of worms is creaking open!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 21, 2011)

It is sin't it?!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2011)

Don't think we will have any trouble coming up with more themes to work with thats for sure!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 23, 2011)

imalko said:


> You know, we could even have "Completing unfinished models from previous group builds GB"...



Boy, I like that one!!!!!!


----------



## N4521U (Nov 23, 2011)

imalko said:


> You know, we could even have "Completing unfinished models from previous group builds GB"...



I came close to having one to enter in this catagory.....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 23, 2011)

You've opened a hornets' nest here Terry but good on you mate, after all time is a ticking to May 2013.

I like the idea of "Helicopter GB" maybe duel build with "Airliners" and the conflicts since the end of WWII, maybe as a duel build for "Korea/Vietnam". The "Spanish Civil War" is also an interesting subject which could produce some gems in research. Builds like the "Battle for France" maybe the "Invasion of Sicily", "Defence of Australia", the "Desert War" and as Andy says the return of the "Defenders of the Rich" and "Pacific" as like him, I was not around then. In many of these one can leave them open to cover any aircraft type of the era or limit them to specific role's. I also like the idea of a "Seaplane Build", it adds a bit of spice to the GB's.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 23, 2011)

Squiggly, squiggly worms!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2011)

Big fat juicy ones, small thin wriggly ones ........


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've just about finished my Start to Finish build and am thinking of doing the GB#12. I may have missed something(still doing recon on the site. My God....it's endless) but where can I find the rules for said build. I've seen postings where people are categorized. Not sure where I stand there. Is modelling doofus a category? Also I have 2 completed that would fit this build. a German P-38 and a Vichy French Curtis. Not part of the build I know. Thanks for any info. 

Geo

Sorry.....Recon completed....found 'em. Ignore present post


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 24, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> I've just about finished my Start to Finish build and am thinking of doing the GB#12. I may have missed something(still doing recon on the site. My God....it's endless) but where can I find the rules for said build. I've seen postings where people are categorized. Not sure where I stand there. Is modelling doofus a category? Also I have 2 completed that would fit this build. a German P-38 and a Vichy French Curtis. Not part of the build I know. Thanks for any info.
> 
> Geo
> 
> Sorry.....Recon completed....found 'em. Ignore present post


I haven't been here all that long myself, just jump right in!

Don't worry about skill level. Some of these guys are masters at it, just do the best you can, and don't look back, that is what I do!

The rules for a build are posted, basically pick a subject that fits the theme of the build, and take pictures of the work in stages. When completed you are required to make photos of the model from six angles and can post 4 other pictures of it of your choice. The judges vote (secret ballot) on what they think is the bext work in three skill levels, you yourself pick the level you feel you are at, one being the easiest and three being the most difficult.

Above all, DON'T BE DISCOURAGED!

Model building is meant to be FUN, you don't get anything for winning, you don't lose anything if you don't 'win', its all IN FUN!


----------



## rochie (Nov 24, 2011)

i like the idea of trying to re-do the defense of the Reich or and Pacific builds in some way and maybe grouping builds into "Battles" eg battle for the Reich so it could include aircraft from all sides and on such large battles it could be further broken down into time frames as well.

just my humble opinion


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe a poll with some suggestions would be nice.

I missed the first nine builds myself.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2011)

Karl and I are thinking alike.


----------



## rochie (Nov 25, 2011)

i was meaning more than just the Reich's defense and the Pacific builds, was annoyed i missed the Med build and think it would be easier for us with smallish stashes to include kits we already have, as in the past i've bought kits just for the builds rather than what i wanted


----------



## N4521U (Nov 25, 2011)

GB's work better if one has no stash!
Surely you have one that can go into the current GB, "captured or in foreign service"?
Speed build and have one done by the end of next week...............


LMAO!

Now there's an idea................... a six day GB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 25, 2011)

6 days, now that would be a challange!


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 25, 2011)

No, it wouldn't be.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 25, 2011)

It takes 7 days to get Jan out of the pub to open the box !!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2011)

Airframes said:


> It takes 7 days to get Jan out of the pub to open the box !!



That doesn't seem right...ONLY 7 days?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah, he's a bit short at the moment ..... !!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 26, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> 6 days, now that would be a challange!



yep, good time to build a Me-163!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Nov 29, 2011)

There are a lot of great ideas out there. The problem I have (and I'm sure I'm not alone) is that an idea for a group build may be proposed and I may be all for it when its discussed. Then when that GB comes up on the calender 6 months to a year later I'm just not in the mood to do it any more.


----------

